

Inside the RFID 'virus' that 'infected a man' - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/05/inside-rfid-virus.html

======
Vivtek
This whole story just really made me roll my eyes.

------
LaPingvino
He is missing the point. Sure, this is a logical thing to happen. The
sensation of the story was that it's a device in the human body, and that this
can have ugly consequences.

~~~
davidwilson
I fail to see how the consequences could be any more ugly than a guy armed
with a RFID tag outside his body?

~~~
Tarks
Imagine what the average not-too-technical person sees when they hear about
this, they see a man walking into stores and the computer systems shutting
down/exploding because he has a 'virus', one of those magical,evil things that
makes their computers slow. . . not the adware crap they install.

